# WANTED: The UKs Best Detailing Set-Ups. Personal use only please



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

Hi all, DaveCHCI here. Some of you may (or may not) know I've recently started a Detailing related YouTube channel, my first videos were around my Home Detailing Studio. I am NOT a professional detailer but I have a very obsessive detailing passion, to the point of spending x thousands kitting out my own garage.

I'm looking for any number of you with amazing personal use detailing set ups to do a short 2/3 minute video for me to create a montage of the UKs Best Detailing Setups.

If anyone would like to take part please get in touch, I'm looking for approx 5 to start with, and if there are more we could do a mini series. You should not disclose any info on your personal details, just a username for here or IG if you wish.

I am only interested in personal use setups so no business premises please.

Take a look at my channel for my own Detailing Studio build.






Cheers

Dave.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm very impressed fella, I can only dream of a set up like yours.


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

Cheers! It was mostly a DIY job, so loads of trips to B&Q and a large IKEA order and I was set. &#55358;&#56611; (was actually quite a lot more than that bit you get the idea). 

People always make comment about how much it must have cost, but it really isn't that bad if you do a lot of the work yourself. I only actually paid hired help for a plasterer, a gas fitter to cap a pipe, and an electrical final connection and cert.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a genuinely fantastic space. I love the fact that all your kit is behind cupboard doors, it makes the space really nice and tidy. 

Well done, on a brilliant job. 

Thanks for sharing. 

Cooks. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Cooks. (I really need my Thanks button). 

Still needing people to partake in this little project if anyone knows of some quality setups, let me know or spread the word. Itd be nice to show off some peoples detailing spaces.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Superb space....thought I was doing well until I saw this !!!


----------



## NelsonS (Apr 8, 2012)

That is a nice setup and garage space you have there!


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

That is very well thought out, really envious to say the least.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

davechci said:


> Thanks Cooks. (I really need my Thanks button).
> 
> Still needing people to partake in this little project if anyone knows of some quality setups, let me know or spread the word. Itd be nice to show off some peoples detailing spaces.


Right. I've been inspired, and I'm going to sort the garage out

Mind if I ask where you got your cupboards? IKEA?

Cheers again.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Right. I've been inspired, and I'm going to sort the garage out
> 
> Mind if I ask where you got your cupboards? IKEA?
> 
> ...


Yeah exactly. Just purchased the thicker drawers and doubled up on all shelves. Then a large Kallax for all the products.


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

Love this! Can I ask what was the Ikea name of the units where you store the Jetwash? Need something exactly like that for my workspace. 

Cheers


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

G3 Matt said:


> Love this! Can I ask what was the Ikea name of the units where you store the Jetwash? Need something exactly like that for my workspace.
> 
> Cheers


Metod. It's a 1m wide double @2.2m tall if I remember rightly. Then just bought the shelves to lay at the bottom to double up the strength


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

You sound like a fellow Stokie (or from the surrounding areas). Good luck with the channel!


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

piston_warrior said:


> You sound like a fellow Stokie (or from the surrounding areas). Good luck with the channel!


Haha yeah I am! Just outside nowadays bit still there.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice set up.

One question - have you considered the impact of water in your cupboards (thinking about the taps etc)- If the cabinets are chipboard based, then you need to be scrupulous about cleaning any splashes as they could get damaged over time.


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

I looked at your set up. Think you need medical help..... then looked at mine. Made a double appointment. 

Cheers, you've made me feel not alone.


----------



## NaiiDub (Aug 12, 2019)

oh my gawd :O
Wowsers. This is definitely goals!! Well done.


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

fatdazza said:


> Nice set up.
> 
> One question - have you considered the impact of water in your cupboards (thinking about the taps etc)- If the cabinets are chipboard based, then you need to be scrupulous about cleaning any splashes as they could get damaged over time.


This is a great point. The only place I have water is the jet wash cupboard. What I've done is doubled up the base with a shelf so its twice as thick so if it does swell it can be replaced fast and cheap (£4 cheap!)

Then I have put in a piece of slim wood like only 5 or6mm between them to create a "runoff" slope so water naturally runs out of the cabinet and onto the floor. This cab is right by the door so that then goes into the gulley at the door.

However I do try to keep the water spills tidy but it hasn't been any sort of an issue just yet. I even overflowed a bucket about 6 months ago and suffered zero damage.


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

biggriff said:


> I looked at your set up. Think you need medical help..... then looked at mine. Made a double appointment.
> 
> Cheers, you've made me feel not alone.


When are we booked in for??


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

Feeling slightly disappointed by the response to my request, not just on DW but across all media to be honest. Very few suggestions (all of which turned out to actually be businesses!) and nobody who was willing to put forward their set up. 

I guess the UK detailers just arent ready. Here were some interesting debates around UK to US house prices and that US real estate is much cheaper to allow for larger garages. Also that the US has a "garage/man cave culture" - I was surprised by this but looking around online at most garage builds for detailing, it does seem the case. 

Anyway theorising over, I'll shelve the idea for the video until maybe a couple of years and see if the situation changes.


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

The problem is many UK houses dont have big garages like they do in the USA. Its more a necessity than a potential man cave.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I think the other side is that in the US the garage is an actual extension of the house, I.E its entered via a standard doorway from the inside of the house, unlike most in the UK where its mostly a seperate contained space.

I loved sorting my work area out last weekend, and i've made it very comfortable to work from / in for mechanics and detailing duties, but as its a single garage I have no space for anything that isn't 100% functional and a lot of the enviable workshop / mancave setups usually have a chill out area, beer fridge etc, for when car mates come round.


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

virgiltracey said:


> I think the other side is that in the US the garage is an actual extension of the house, I.E its entered via a standard doorway from the inside of the house, unlike most in the UK where its mostly a seperate contained space.
> 
> I loved sorting my work area out last weekend, and i've made it very comfortable to work from / in for mechanics and detailing duties, but as its a single garage I have no space for anything that isn't 100% functional and a lot of the enviable workshop / mancave setups usually have a chill out area, beer fridge etc, for when car mates come round.


Yes that's exactly as mine is. Integrated into the house double garage space. Accessed via internal door.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

davechci said:


> I guess the UK detailers just arent ready. Here were some interesting debates around UK to US house prices and that US real estate is much cheaper to allow for larger garages. Also that the US has a "garage/man cave culture" - I was surprised by this but looking around online at most garage builds for detailing, it does seem the case.


It's not just a cultural thing, or anything to do with house prices, it's the shear space/land they have....

People often forget how small the UK actually is. Most US states are physically much larger than us. As the US has more land, the suburbs are generally much bigger houses with a large garage, pool etc (we stayed with some friends in Arizona - WOW!)

Whereas here in the UK, consider how many folk live in old mining town, where houses are just rows and rows of terraces. The new builds meet the bare minimum of requirements to cram more houses onto a plot of land that, in the US would be reserved for 1 house.


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

RandomlySet said:


> It's not just a cultural thing, or anything to do with house prices, it's the shear space/land they have....
> 
> People often forget how small the UK actually is. Most US states are physically much larger than us. As the US has more land, the suburbs are generally much bigger houses with a large garage, pool etc (we stayed with some friends in Arizona - WOW!)
> 
> Whereas here in the UK, consider how many folk live in old mining town, where houses are just rows and rows of terraces. The new builds meet the bare minimum of requirements to cram more houses onto a plot of land that, in the US would be reserved for 1 house.


Very true!


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

davechci said:


> Yes that's exactly as mine is. Integrated into the house double garage space. Accessed via internal door.


I'd love to have that when we eventually up-size out of our apartment, although I doubt i'd ever leave the place!


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

virgiltracey said:


> I'd love to have that when we eventually up-size out of our apartment, although I doubt i'd ever leave the place!


I do come in for food every now and then. :buffer: :lol:


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

davechci said:


> I do come in for food every now and then. :buffer: :lol:


Currently I can have food passed through the window as the garage is next to the kitchen and I've just ordered a couple of wall mountable bottle openers to fix to my "brushes" board at the front of the garage... this detailing thing can be thirsty work sometimes!


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

The best bit, no matter what garage you have set up, including the youtube video above, there is ALWAYS a bag for life in there somewhere!

If i detailed from home, you'd have to have a setup like that, however it's overkill for the sunday shiner obviously.

If I was a mechanic, same thing, ID have a place for everything, some garages just pile their tools up and have grease everywhere, others, have painted floors and snap-on drawers. They both fix the car however.


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice setup you have there!


----------

